# Woodcraft Extreme Shop Makeover



## jyearsich (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi all,

This is my first post here. I have been looking at Woodcraft Magazine Oct/Nov Work shop special. Has anyone built any of this ideas in it. Specifically the miter saw station? 

Or has any built the outfeed table from Wood Magazine. This would be the table that fits over your table saw?

I am working on outfittng my single car garage shop this summer, and I am always looking for ideas.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

jyearsich said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post here. I have been looking at Woodcraft Magazine Oct/Nov Work shop special. Has anyone built any of this ideas in it. Specifically the miter saw station?
> 
> ...



Are you talking about the mitre station with lumber storage on the back of it? If so, I gave that a pretty good look when I first saw it, but the thing I kept coming back to is how large it is. If you built that in a one car garage, that's going to take up a lot of space. Sure, you can modify it to meet your needs. If you do mostly trim work or molding and the mitre saw is your "go to" machine then it'd be ideal. 

Otherwise most folks start with the table saw workstation and go from there. Good luck and be sure to update us with pics of the shop as it comes together!!


----------



## jyearsich (Feb 26, 2012)

Taylormade said:


> Are you talking about the mitre station with lumber storage on the back of it? If so, I gave that a pretty good look when I first saw it, but the thing I kept coming back to is how large it is. If you built that in a one car garage, that's going to take up a lot of space. Sure, you can modify it to meet your needs. If you do mostly trim work or molding and the mitre saw is your "go to" machine then it'd be ideal.
> 
> Otherwise most folks start with the table saw workstation and go from there. Good luck and be sure to update us with pics of the shop as it comes together!!


Yes that is the one. I too was thinking about the size being large but then thought that since i effectively loose two walls for storage space, since one wall is the overhead door and the other has an exit door and electrical panels, I would be ahead to have that small area on the back side of the saw station for lumber storage. When not in use I can have that backed up to the overhead door. Since this is a third bay, I do not have to worry about a car being in the way.

For those who do not what we are talking about I have attached a picture each of the miter saw station the out feed table I want to do.

Anyone elses thought would be appreciated


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

miter saw station looks cool - i would build one if i had the room


----------

